# Free pipe Tamper *



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

The * means there is a catch. The tampers that I give away are free when you make a donation to c.s. PDS is going to set up a "pipe tamper subscription" for us, when he does then you can donate. After a donation is made and I get a confiramtion your tamper will be shipped.

*this is only available to the first 15. There will never be a free tamper give away like before, I am asking that those that want a great tamper too support a great site.*

post below saying you want a tamper. do not pm me or paul yet.

IHT - stuck until it's over with.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

mr.c said:


> The * means there is a catch. The tampers that I give away are free when you make a donation to c.s. PDS is going to set up a "pipe tamper subscription" for us, when he does then you can donate. After a donation is made and I get a confiramtion your tamper will be shipped.
> 
> *this is only available to the first 15. There will never be a free tamper give away like before, I am asking that those that want a great tamper too support a great site.*
> 
> post below saying you want a tamper. do not pm me or paul yet.


I will take one and will be happy to support this great site!!!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Just wanted to say that for anyone who hasnt seen his tampers, they are amazing, i have been very priviledged to own one and i love it and use it nearly all the time, i would use it more often but this thing is so goddamn heavy i need a trolley to move it, lol.


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will take one and will be happy to support this great site!!!


I would also like one and would like to support this community.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Sign me up please, Ive seem your tampers they look great.

I'll be happy to make a donation.

Dgar


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Count me in.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

and me!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the great response so far guys !! here is a pic of what they look like

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1630/cat/518/ppuser/1063/sl/m

*Donation is all set up thanks paul! just go up to the upper right hand side and click on "donate" you will see a special section for pipe tampers. you also get 5000 c.s bux to boot!*


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

I highly recommend donating. Mr. C's pipe tampers are a cut above the rest. Great weight, solid build, and simple but aesthetically pleasing. They also get the job done, and more. I really can't say enough good things about these pipe tampers. If you have the option, donate!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I have to chime in and say this is a great tamper as well! Definitely something you'll appreciate for a LONG time!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I already have 1, but will most gladly make a donation to CS. Remember dont send me 1. PS: Im going to us it tonite thxs to proper insturctions my the pipe crew


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Let me tell you all this, That Tamper is THE VERY BEST you will ever find. Hurry and get one while you can!!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll take one if I'm not too late to get in the line-up....let me know where to donate...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*here is where you can donate*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/payments.php


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Done...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Referring to our recent pm discussion, I'd be pleased to tamp along with a(nother) CS donation. Great tamper and a nice way to support the team. Thanks.


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

Donation made


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

tampers to ship tomorrow

12 left


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Donation sent.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

My donation has been sent via Pay Pal.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Donated - thanks for this cool CS support deal.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

there are only 6 left now  Great job guys !!!! I will get these out mon or tues


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Forgot to post that payment has been sent and tamper received. Thanks, Mr. C !!!!!


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Donation sent and tamper received as well. Thanks Mr C


----------



## RandalHall (Sep 27, 2006)

I got my tamper on Friday. All I can say is WOW! Nice lathe work and thanks.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

what's the status on this, joe?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have been using mine for a acoupe of weeks now. It is fantastic!!! the weight really comes in handy. It makes a perfect tamp easy!!!

Thanks Mr.C


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> what's the status on this, joe?


joe, how many of these are left?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> joe, how many of these are left?


I have one more available. thanks to all those that donated


----------



## spooble (Aug 31, 2006)

mr.c said:


> I have one more available. thanks to all those that donated


I just donated for this one. I don't smoke pipes, but it'll make a great gift for a friend who does.

Thanks Joe


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

spooble said:


> I just donated for this one. I don't smoke pipes, but it'll make a great gift for a friend who does.
> 
> Thanks Joe


Sounds like this is done  shut er down


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Mr C ... did you ever ship mine? I never received.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Tedski I thought I did, sent you a pm. 

Anyone else not get one ??????


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Got mine Joe, there awesome. I haven't smoked the pipe in a while but thats gonna change now. Thanks for doing this brother.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Got mine and I really like it; it feels "substantial".


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

floydp said:


> Got mine Joe, there awesome. I haven't smoked the pipe in a while but thats gonna change now. Thanks for doing this brother.


:tpd:

Me also!!!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Received my tamper today and a nice pack of tobacco as well. Thanks Joe! This is a fine looking tamper and will be used often.


----------

